# Engine code help P1135



## jamesonepp (Aug 30, 2005)

2001 Pathfinder LE, ~65000 km

The other day, my SES light came on. I live in a fairly remote community and have no nissan guys anywhere close (say within 5 hrs). I took it to the Dodge guy for a Province inspection, and he pulled a *P1135* code from it. 

I have been told that this is a sensor on the driver's side of the engine, regarding intake or cam sensor, something like that. I've also been told to reset the ECU and see if it comes on again right away, or after driving (right away means its just the sensor, driving is the solonoid). 

1st q: What the heck does the p1135 code actually mean, laymans terms?

2nd q: How do i reset the ecu without a scanner? (and of course, where the heck is the damn thing!)

Thanks
Jameson


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

heres a thread that might help:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43611


----------



## jamesonepp (Aug 30, 2005)

No dice. I need to try something else. I need to reset the computer and I didn't find anything in there. I don't seem to have any adjustment screw on my ecu, either that or I'm definitley lookin at the wrong thing. Altho I did follow the wires back from the white computer port (white plug, i think obd-II)


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Weird, I have the Nissan Factory service manual and there is no P1135 listed.

I have 1130 "swirl control valve" then it jumps to 1140 "DTC Bank 1"

Now if you really meant P1335 then it lists the Crank Position Sensor.

The only way to reset the OBDII Correctly is wit hthe OBDII reader, people claim that disconnecting the battery does it and it might keep the light off but the code remains in ram until it is cleared thru the software reset.


----------



## pathderaj (Sep 2, 2005)

*P1135 Code Help if yer still looking...*

try here...
http://www.automotiveforums.com/t426111-o1_pathfinder_ses_code_p1135.html


----------

